# Anyone want to go Coyote Hunting?



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=23623764&nid=14 ... qUTCM7tdEi

apperently theyre taking dogs of ensign peak...poor lil guy.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Seriously if those buggars are that starved for food theyd be easy to take with a bow with a little calling.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I hope the lady got a ticket for having her dog off lease too. I get so tired of seeing all the dozens of dogs up there off lease. There are signs all over up there saying "dog on lease at all times".


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

+1
I saw a dog chasing deer all over the place on friday.


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

Call them in, if they get enough calls, they will have to start doing something about it. I finally got the guy at AF harbor to start tying his dog up.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

i was thinking about hiking a bit out of city limits and taking them with a bow. $50 a head sounds good to me..


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> I hope the lady got a ticket for having her dog off lease too. I get so tired of seeing all the dozens of dogs up there off lease. There are signs all over up there saying "dog on lease at all times".


I leased a dog once, the payments were killing me 

Im now against leases........ :mrgreen:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> ridgetop said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the lady got a ticket for having her dog off lease too. I get so tired of seeing all the dozens of dogs up there off lease. There are signs all over up there saying "dog on lease at all times".
> ...


Maybe she was leasing the dog on a leash. I wish I could blame it on my phones auto correct but not this time.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I heard terrier is a delicacy for coyote.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=236592 ... -salt-lake


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol i hope they eat all their dogs.

I get so sick of all the Pooh bags hanging in the trees and unrestrained dogs chasing deer all over the mountain, ect.

On a side note it sounds like it would be pretty easy to go up there and shoot them with a gun if you had a decoy dog. Oooo but they outlawed guns in that area.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Thats what bows are for dork @ swbuckmaster


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Good luck shooting one with your bow ive seen the way you shoot. :lol: :O•-:


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Eyes closed hail marry, is this not america can I not shoot like that? Jk I was thinking about using leftover turkey for bait, like deer to a salt lick hehe.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

It sounds like Jack Russell's are on the menu already. The good news is you dont have to pack those in. :grin:


----------

